# Atacama Crossing with type 1 diabetes



## Copepod (Mar 17, 2013)

A Spanish woman, Beatriz Garcia Berche, has completed the Atacama Crossing race in South America. 

http://www.4deserts.com/atacamacrossing/rtpactp.php?SID=3&SBID=FAR_454


----------



## Northerner (Mar 17, 2013)

Excellent!


----------



## HOBIE (Mar 17, 2013)

Thats a canny haul !  250km in seven days, self supported running in deserts    Well done her


----------

